# buscan/busquen



## chicanul

A: ¿En que estás trabajando?

B: En un contrato para nuevos clientes que buscan/busquen servicios médicos. (puede incluir futuros clientes)


¿Debe estar en subjuntivo?


----------



## flljob

En un contrato para nuevos clientes que busquen servicios médicos.

Es para posibles clientes futuros.


----------



## chicanul

Gracias, confirmaste mi sospecha..


----------



## chamyto

Pues yo discrepo totalmente y no tiene que estar en Subjuntivo.

A mí me suena fatal en Subjuntivo, al  menos en España


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Es busc*a*n.


----------



## flljob

Creo que tengo que explicar. Yo diferencio muy bien entre las dos siguientes:

Los alumnos que *estudian* mucho, tienen buenas calificaciones.
Los alumnos que *estudien* mucho, tendrán buenas calificaciones.

Compro un regalo (hoy) para los que obtienen buenas calificaciones (los que habitualmente obtienen buenas calificaciones).
Compro un regalo (hoy) para los que obtengan (mañana) buenas calificaciones.


----------



## elprofe

"En un contrato para nuevos clientes que buscan/busquen servicios médicos."

Yo pienso que pueden usarse los 2.
Pero pondría "busquen" porque son nuevos clientes que aún no sabes si existen en realidad....


----------



## chamyto

Está bien hecha tu deducción,
pero en este contexto es *buscan*


----------



## flljob

Chicanul, entre paréntesis, nos dice: puede incluir clientes futuros. Ese futuro, para mí, requiere del subjuntivo: *busquen*.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Todo depende de un contexto que está completamente ausente, y cada uno -yo también- se arma un contexto hipotético para contestar e indudablemente tiene razón desde ese contexto hipotético.

A mí me gusta "dejarme llevar por las pasiones" en este tema del subjuntivo porque así le descubro más aristas. Yo seleccioné inmediatamente el indicativo y encontré criticable la postura de quienes sostienen el subjuntivo o la indiferencia. La razón es que imaginé el siguiente contexto: A es un amigo y le pregunta a B, quien trabaja para una empresa que habitualmente presta servicios de cobertura médica, qué está haciendo en este momento. B contesta "un contrato para nuevos clientes que buscan servicios médicos" pues tanto las declaraciones generales como las habitualidades y las realidades intemporales se representan con el presente del indicativo (todas las mañanas tomo dos tazas grandes de café; los leones comen carne, etc.).

Ahora bien, si me hubiera imaginado al azar que B trabaja para una empresa que quiere comenzar a expandirse en la actividad de las prestaciones médicas, o que B es un asesor que hace tareas ocasionales para esa empresa -con independencia de la habitualidad de ésta en ese mercado-, entonces probablemente me hubiera inclinado por el subjuntivo.

Y esto sólo a modo de ejemplo de las docenas de cosas que me pasaron por la cabeza.

Como no soy amigo de hacer tests de Rorschach verbales, sólo puedo contestar honestamente al mensaje número 1 así:

"No sé ¿Cuál es el contexto? ¿Está trabajando en un contrato para clientes que buscan o que busquen servicios médicos? De lo contrario necesito saber más detalles de esa historia."


----------



## chicanul

Va a ser un contrato completamente nuevo (ya no existe). 

La empresa de B ya proporciona servicios médicos. 

Este contrato va a ser para clientes nuevos (y no los de ahorita a menos que se renueven en el futuro) que busquen servicios médicos.


----------



## flljob

chicanul said:


> Va a ser un contrato completamente nuevo (ya  todavía no existe).
> 
> La empresa de B ya proporciona servicios médicos.
> 
> Este contrato va a ser para clientes nuevos (y no los de ahorita a menos que se renueven en el futuro) que busquen servicios médicos.


 
Yo usaría el subjuntivo.


----------



## chicanul

Sí, es todavía...


----------



## chicanul

Se me hace que con el indicativo, sólo puede referirse a los clientes recién clientes...que ya son clientes...


----------



## flljob

Todavía no son clientes. Son personas que buscan algo, pero que ya lo están haciendo.


----------



## chicanul

flljob said:


> Todavía no son clientes. Son personas que buscan algo, pero que ya lo están haciendo.


 
Perdón que no te entienda...¿qué quieres decir?

Digo que con usar el indicativo, eso sólo puede referirse a los clientes que ya son clientes...¿es eso lo que quieres decir?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

chicanul said:


> Perdón que no te entienda...¿qué quieres decir?
> 
> Digo que con usar el indicativo, eso sólo puede referirse a los clientes que ya son clientes...¿es eso lo que quieres decir?



Not necessarily. El indicativo aquí puede significar que los 'futuros' clientes sí van a buscar servicios médicos.

Estoy trabajando en un contrato para nuevos clientes que buscan/busquen servicios médicos. (puede incluir futuros clientes)

La frase arriba es simple y fuerte: no incluye futuros clientes porque los nuevos clientes ya son clientes. Por eso es el indicativo. Si usted cambiara la frase podría añadirle dudas futuras.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Exactamente eso. La frase podría ser

Estoy trabajando en un contrato nuevo para clientes de servicios médicos.​
y si ese contrato sólo afectara a los nuevos

Estoy trabajando en la modificación del contrato para los clientes nuevos de servicios médicos.​
Si habrá nuevos clientes que lleguen a firmar el contrato renovado, será porque (se) lo han buscado. Va de suyo.

Por eso el indicativo no aporta nada ("...que buscan servicios médicos..."), y está muy bien que no aporte nada. En su lugar, el subjuntivo no puede deberse al hecho de que los clientes son futuros, pues entonces usaríamos todo el tiempo presente del subjuntivo y no futuro del indicativo, ya que el futuro es tan impredecible. La aparición del subjuntivo para explicar cómo es el futuro es rebuscada, innecesaria y diría que contraproducente cuando se la enseña a estudiantes extranjeros de español. El subjuntivo sí se justifica por alguna información de fondo: la actividad es nueva para la empresa y ésta espera salirle al encuentro a esos clientes que busquen servicios médicos, y así, con el subjuntivo, coloreamos la frase con la idea de un hormiguero de clientes buscando servicios médicos sin que estas acciones sean catapultadas al plano principal de la frase.

Mi conclusión es que, una vez que reflexionamos acerca de cómo funciona el futuro, "buscan/busquen" aportan exactamente la misma información -algo entre poco y nada, ligeramente confuso y levemente distractivo- y por eso las frases como las de la consulta son más comunes oídas que escritas.


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que el uso de subjuntivo en esta oración es tan importante como la diferencia que hay entre _Cuando voy a México_ y _Cuando vaya a México_.

Saludos


----------



## chicanul

Bueno, me parece que con todo, "buscan" es lo corriente...es lo único que conozco por ahora..


----------



## flljob

Otra manera de ver las cosas:
Busco una secretaria que habl*a* inglés.
Busco una secretaria que habl*e* inglés.

Es evidente que tiene que ver con lo específico de la secretaria.

Sería lo mismo con:
En un contrato para nuevos clientes que buscan servicios médicos. 
En un contrato para nuevos clientes que busquen servicios médicos. 

Tiene que ver con lo específico de los clientes. El subjuntivo es más inespecífico.

Saludos


----------



## chicanul

flljob said:


> Otra manera de ver las cosas:
> Busco una secretaria que habl*a* inglés.
> Busco una secretaria que habl*e* inglés.
> 
> Es evidente que tiene que ver con lo específico de la secretaria.


 
Gracias por tu aportación. Me ayuda a distinguir la matiz.


----------



## Ynez

Cuando tú les haces el contrato, ellos ya han buscado el servicio:

buscan


La frase no es muy normal. Si te interesa más allá de la mera curiosidad, deberíamos cambiarla un poco. 


En la misma línea:

B: En un contrato para nuevos clientes que 

vienen a mi oficina buscando un servicio
necesitan este servicio
llaman por teléfono para rellenar su formulario

Bueno, son todas raras, pero es la única idea posible que veo relacionada.


Otras opciones más naturales:

Estoy trabajando en un nuevo contrato para/de servicios médicos.
....................... en un contrato para futuros clientes de servicios médicos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

...y también tan específico como "cuando por fin hace esa cosa" y "cuando por fin haga esa cosa", y hasta tan específico como "va", "ve", "iria" y "no vayas", que menuda diferencia tienen.

No tiene sentido emparentar todos los casos de subjuntivo y usarlos como arma arrojadiza en apoyo de una visión parcial e incompleta para un ejemplo específico. El análisis no resulta así ni lógico ni gramatical, sino un caso evidente de choice-supportive bias.

La situación consultada "estoy trabajando en un contrato para nuevos clientes de servicios médicos" admite que se comente el complemento con algún verbo que no debe competir con el principal y su sujeto (estoy trabajando), y que debe ser por tanto pasivo. Para algunos la pasividad proviene del modo y sólo el modo subjuntivo puede proveerla. Para otros es el sentido general de la frase y el uso del genérico -y luego intemporal- presente del indicativo lo que provee esa pasividad.

Sin embargo, el juego se basa en el significado, no en una supuesta automaticidad del modo, que no es tal: Yo y una cantidad de intervinientes hemos asociado la frase de la pregunta a frases como "estoy trabajando en una publicidad para personas que toman cerveza" y no "para personas que tomen cerveza", primero, porque el bebedor de cerveza lo hace de manera habitual y si la intención de la publicidad fuera la de inducir nuevos bebedores de cerveza, entonces este fin específico debería quedar aclarado. Nuestros clientes potenciales son las personas que toman cerveza y las personas que buscan servicios médicos, porque tomar cerveza es una cuestión de costumbre y los servicios médicos son una necesidad permanente que se contrata en salud y no acuciados por alguna enfermedad. Distinto sería el caso de "estoy trabajando en un nuevo contrato para clientes que se vengan a hacer cirugías correctivas de la visión", en ese caso, no todos necesitan tales cirugías ni el que las necesita se las hace constantemente, entonces cuando "venga el que así lo necesite" se le hará firmar el contrato correspondiente. Allí el subjuntivo estará bien, pues se trata de un subconjunto específico entre la totalidad de clientes: los que tienen la necesidad especial de tales cirugías.

Por lo demás, tan bien podemos ignorar al verbo, que bien podemos ignorar el modo, por eso no le hace peor ponerlo en subjuntivo, el que es más específico y no más neutral (los leones comen carne y aquel león que coma sólo vegetales llamará mucho la atención -donde el subjuntivo es tan "inespecífico" que funciona como un reflector que se prende pero no sabe bien a qué apuntar-)


----------



## flljob

Sin embargo, el juego se basa en el significado, no en una supuesta automaticidad del modo, que no es tal.

Completamente de acuerdo, y si ves los dos siguientes hilos, que tratan de ejemplos idénticos, te darás cuenta de que también se percibe como más lógico el uso del subjuntivo en estos casos. El que se busque una especificidad tiene que ver con cuestiones semánticas y creo que sí vale la pena el matiz.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1455102
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1455142
 

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

flljob said:


> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1455102
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1455142


Creo que tenemos un problema aquí si alguien considera que estos dos hilos tienen casos similares.

En uno, "para nuestros clientes que viajen de noche", el subjuntivo se usa pues hay clientes y de éstos algunos viajan de día y otros viajan de noche (aunque los porcentajes vayan de 0 a 100 y de 100 a 0, lo que no tiene importancia) y lo más probable es que muchos de ellos aún no hayan tomado la decisión sobre el momento en que viajarán. 

Ni el indicativo se sustenta en que "sabes que existen clientes que viajan de noche, y es a ellos a quienes te estás refiriendo" ni el subjuntivo se sustenta en que "hay clientes pero no sabes si hay quienes viajen de noche". Si existiera algo de lo último la frase diría "para nuestros clientes que viajen de noche *ofreceremos* "-y no ofrecemos- "transporte gratis". Esas dos razones existen como motivos de la selección del modo, pero están ausentes o son de poca relevancia en ese ejemplo.

[Después pondré copia de esto en ese hilo]

Los razonamientos válidos y no válidos sobre ese ejemplo no son extensibles al ejemplo del otro hilo ni al ejemplo de éste: No existen algunos clientes que quieran comprar casas que no las quieran comprar ni clientes que quieren comprar casas que no las quieran comprar. No existen clientes nuevos que busquen servicios médicos y que no los estén buscando ni clientes nuevos que buscan servicios médicos que no los estén buscando. De hecho, como ya se les dijo, si son clientes nuevos ya dejaron de buscar. Lo mismo si los servicios son puntuales y no generales. Pero todo esto está ausente en la frase original, de este hilo y del otro, por lo tanto caemos en los usos genéricos. No es de alentar el relativizar el significado de todas las palabras y ponerse a jugar con el subjuntivo. Así funciona el choice-supportive bias.

Si la frase fuera "clientes potenciales", entonces sí, eso abriría toda una posibilidad de reconsiderar la función del subjuntivo y podríamos hasta decir "estoy desarrollando una campaña publicitaria para clientes potenciales que busquen servicios médicos, mientras que la sección de legales está desarrollando un nuevo contrato para quienes soliciten el servicio". Subjuntivo en todos lados y por buenos motivos. Pero no es este el caso que se pregunta, y si la situación es esa entonces la frase consultada no la refleja.

Eso sí, estoy seguro que el dejar el subjuntivo en esas frases no es ni con mucho tan dañino como sobre-argumentar su presencia o ausencia.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Ynez said:


> Cuando tú les haces el contrato, ellos ya han buscado el servicio:
> 
> buscan
> 
> 
> La frase no es muy normal. Si te interesa más allá de la mera curiosidad, deberíamos cambiarla un poco.
> 
> 
> En la misma línea:
> 
> B: En un contrato para nuevos clientes que
> 
> vienen a mi oficina buscando un servicio
> necesitan este servicio
> llaman por teléfono para rellenar su formulario
> 
> Bueno, son todas raras, pero es la única idea posible que veo relacionada.
> 
> 
> Otras opciones más naturales:
> 
> Estoy trabajando en un nuevo contrato para/de servicios médicos.
> ....................... en un contrato para futuros clientes de servicios médicos.



Exactamente.

Y flljob:

La pregunta correcta sería:

Busco una secretaria que habl*e* inglés.

porque hay muchas secretarias, y no se sabe cuales hablan inglés. Si ya la tuvieras, sería habl*a* porque ya se sabe que la que tienes sí habla inglés.


----------



## flljob

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Exactamente.
> 
> Y flljob:
> 
> La pregunta correcta sería:
> 
> Busco una secretaria que habl*e* inglés.
> 
> porque hay muchas secretarias, y no se sabe cuales hablan inglés. Si ya la tuvieras, sería habl*a* porque ya se sabe que la que tienes sí habla inglés.


 
¡Vaya!, creo que por fin se entendió. Ahora, esto que, al parecer, ya quedó bien explicado aplícalo a la frase original y compáralo con la pregunta de este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1455142 ¿Ves que el uso de subjuntivo para futuros clientes casi nos obliga a usar subjuntivo?

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

En primer lugar, creo que la cuestión no tiene nada que ver con la conocida frase para explicar el subjuntivo: "Busco una secretaría que hable/habla inglés". En este caso, el subjuntivo viene después del verbo "buscar": es otra cosa.

*Pienso que el problema viene precisamente del uso de este verbo (buscar)*, ya que implica una acción que puede durar: los clientes pueden estar buscando servicios antes, durante y después de la redacción de los nuevos contratos, porque el hecho de buscar no es una acción puntual sino extendida en el tiempo. *Por eso, creo que el indicativo aquí es perfectamente posible*, y me parece que es la tendencia en el lenguaje de la publicidad.

"El nuevo champú para hombres *que buscan *nuevas sensaciones" (es raro leer "que busquen" en este caso)

*Sin embargo, con otros verbos está claro que lo mejor es el subjuntivo*.

"Un contrato para nuevos clientes *que decidan *subscribir un seguro médico"

En este último caso, "decidir" es una acción puntual que sólo puede suceder después de la redacción del nuevo contrato. Ésta es, creo yo, la diferencia.


----------

